# Donating embryos to partner (f/f couple)



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all

I wondered whether anyone had encountered any problems donating embryos to their partner in the UK before?

A bit of background: my wife and I have a little boy conceived via IVF/FET using my eggs and donor sperm.  I also gave birth to him.  We currently have some frozen embryos in storage (also created using my eggs and sperm from the same donor).  At the time of the successful egg collection I asked the clinic whether I would need to do anything to make sure my wife could use the embryos in future if she wanted to.  They puzzled over this for a while and said it was an unusual request and they weren't sure, but gave me some egg donor consent forms to fill in.  We are now considering when/how to use the embryos and are unsure whether it's even possible for my wife to carry them as it's not a typical intra-partner situation - I would be donating embryos to her, not eggs.  The clinic don't seem very sure of the position, so I wondered whether anybody had done it before?

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle34 (May 1, 2016)

Hey just thought I'd reply. I'm undergoing IVF just now, freezing blastocysts, with the intention of my partner carrying any pregnancies if we use them in future. We're with GCRM and they seemed to know what they were doing with it. It's generally called reciprocal donation. Just now I'm classed as the patient but if my partner is going to carry, then I need to sign the rights to her and she would become the patient. I'm guessing we'd both then sign parental rights on the forms ahead of transfer (we're not married at this point). This is perfectly legal and becoming more common in the UK. People donate embryos all the time (just not necessarily to their partner). Your clinic really should be up on all the latest legal stuff. If you're paying privately (and lets face it, it's a fortune) even more so. Ask them to check and get back to you with all the details. It is their job to know. Don't be afraid to tell them so, deal with the management if you're not getting what you need.  Good luck


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey i can't believe you have even said this!!! Ur clinic should know all about this, I would be furious if i was you!  At my clinic its just simply known as partner to partner egg sharing!

Myself and my wife have done 4 attempts of ivf and are currently on our 5th at the moment and we have took it in turns of using my eggs and hers!  It is getting more and more popular now and one day if it ever works out for us I would love to make this whole process more known to the general public! x


----------



## pandm17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Girls

We are with GCRM also and just a quick question, the next time we are thinking of doing the access fertility 100% refund and as we understand we cant do the reciprocal in this.  As in we can use my body, my partners eggs? We are hoping it doesnt come to that but just in case, I want to check all avenues?

Thanks


----------

